# Yohimbine - Trying it out (Log)



## xScarsii (May 3, 2013)

I'm new here, so if this is in the wrong place let me know!

Bit of background, let myself go, 15st and no shape.

3 months of cardio and gym later, I've lost 2stone and am pretty much onto weights only.

The only obstacle is some small pockets of fat around lower abs and on pecs. Thought I would add a supplement to burn this off. After a bit of research, enter Yohimbine.

I live in the UK and got mine here: http://www.phoenixnutrition.co.uk/shop/yohimbine-5mg/

Thought I would keep a log and let people know of the results.

*Started today (9/5/13):*

*
*Took a 5mg tablet with a Pro Plus and a banana 30 minutes before my workout.

After some research, it's recommended with fasted workout, which I am going to do for the next 2 weeks or so. Gonna start on one pill before one workout, maybe up it to two with two sessions.

When I walked to the gym, I could already feel a slight heat in my fingers oddly, a bit of sweat.

My workout was brilliant, I could already feel the heat and I pushed myself very hard on the weights. Finished with a short sprint which left me with pretty strong sweats.

Finished with a Casein shake and went to uni.

I'm still quite hot, probably due to the increased blood flow, so I can still feel it but it's not as intense as working out.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Sub'ing this, did a similar thing myself a few week's back ( http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/220529-first-time-yohimbine-experiment.html )

Starting an ECA stack this weekend after a 2 week stim abstinence which i'll also log on here.

Good luck


----------



## xScarsii (May 3, 2013)

staffs_lad said:


> Sub'ing this, did a similar thing myself a few week's back ( http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/220529-first-time-yohimbine-experiment.html )
> 
> Starting an ECA stack this weekend after a 2 week stim abstinence which i'll also log on here.
> 
> Good luck


No problems!

If anyone has any recommendations or suggestions throughout the process don't hesitate to say.

I'll be interested to see how your ECA stack goes, may move to that after.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Only advice i'd give is to get your fasted morning cardio done after a dose of it... i found the stim effects wore of fairly rapid so maybe a low dose caffine is a good idea to still give you a wee buzz. After the initial 5-6 days.

Having run ECA before i'd highly recommend it, even if just as a pre-workout. had some really great workouts on the stuff!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Subbed! Looking at running this for my next prep so am interesed on how things go for you.


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Will watch this with interest. Got some Phoenix yohimbine gonna do 2 weeks yohimbine then 2 weeks eca until my holiday.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Are you planning to keep it at 5mg or up the dose?

Looking into these for my prep soon.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

I really rate Yohimbine! Im sensitive to stims so 10mg of this makes my CV great, but without the crash. I can only take 10mg tho, as if i have 20mg (i only have 10mg tabs atm) i throw up violently everytime lol.


----------



## Jiminy Cricket (Apr 23, 2011)

Subb'd. I've got round two of these starting next week, same source. Good luck pal, look forward to your results.

I read its best at 0.2mg/KG Bodyweight so I'd only advise to get to that dose quick as you can before receptors get used to it. Most cycle two weeks on. I was doing 15mg a day straight off the bat with zero sides.


----------



## xScarsii (May 3, 2013)

I am planning on upping it, gonna stick to the same tomorrow but when I have more time over the next two weeks and switch to two workouts I will increase dosage.


----------



## xScarsii (May 3, 2013)

staffs_lad said:


> Only advice i'd give is to get your fasted morning cardio done after a dose of it... i found the stim effects wore of fairly rapid so maybe a low dose caffine is a good idea to still give you a wee buzz. After the initial 5-6 days.
> 
> Having run ECA before i'd highly recommend it, even if just as a pre-workout. had some really great workouts on the stuff!


Do you think it'd be better to do a session of cardio then a weight session or could you get away with two weight?


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

xScarsii said:


> Do you think it'd be better to do a session of cardio then a weight session or could you get away with two weight?


Sorry i'm not sure exactly what you are asking... are you saying would it be better to do morning cardio and then weights in the evening or do you mean weights twice a day?

Honestly I don't see the point in lifting twice a day, you can get all you need done in one session and in my opinion for weight loss fasted cardio after a dose of Yohimbine would be preferable.


----------



## xScarsii (May 3, 2013)

staffs_lad said:


> Sorry i'm not sure exactly what you are asking... are you saying would it be better to do morning cardio and then weights in the evening or do you mean weights twice a day?
> 
> Honestly I don't see the point in lifting twice a day, you can get all you need done in one session and in my opinion for weight loss fasted cardio after a dose of Yohimbine would be preferable.


Yes that is what I meant and I do agree, I'll do a cardio workout morning and weight in the afternoon.

Is it worth taking on rest days? Or give yourself a day..


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

I took it for 2 week straight including rest days... the compound will still do it's work even though you are not training or wanting its stimulant qualitys.


----------



## MC-Racer (Mar 15, 2013)

started running this with DNP @250mg this week and its really started attacking my moobs, massive improvement for one week, I can certainly see the difference.


----------



## xScarsii (May 3, 2013)

staffs_lad said:


> I took it for 2 week straight including rest days... the compound will still do it's work even though you are not training or wanting its stimulant qualitys.


Ok good to know.

*Day 2 (10/05/13):*

Same procedure as yesterday, work out around lunchtime, weights only today.

Took 5mg with a pro plus 30 mins before workout and got similar heat and solid workout. Definitely makes me feel ready for more and more reps!

Gonna switch to two workouts a day as of tomorrow, fasted cardio in the morning followed by a weight session in afternoon. (if not possible, one session with same dosage of 10mg).


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

subbin this, are you aloud to ask where to source of yohimbine? also anyone think 2weeks clen then 2weeks yohimbine be a good idea for fat loss until a holiday


----------



## xScarsii (May 3, 2013)

*Day 3 (11/05/13):*

Switched to my two sessions today.

Fasted run with 5mg and a pro plus before the session. Ran an interval training scheme and ran very well, although was sweating buckets.

Then afternoon same procedure but just weights. Not as hot as the morning but still warm training.

Very pleased with how my workouts are going at the moment, three days in and feeling good.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Once you get to your desired Yohimbine dose i'd personally bump your caffeine dose up too. 1 pro plus is very little, less than a cup of tea in fact. 2-3 Pro plus would be what i'd personally go for.


----------



## xScarsii (May 3, 2013)

staffs_lad said:


> Once you get to your desired Yohimbine dose i'd personally bump your caffeine dose up too. 1 pro plus is very little, less than a cup of tea in fact. 2-3 Pro plus would be what i'd personally go for.


Yea that is a good plan. Will do that later for my second session.

Gonna up it tomorrow to around 15mg for the day, deciding which split to do, 10mg before run or weights?


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

xScarsii said:


> Yea that is a good plan. Will do that later for my second session.
> 
> Gonna up it tomorrow to around 15mg for the day, deciding which split to do, 10mg before run or weights?


Doubt it'd make much difference either way, just do what suits you best.


----------



## xScarsii (May 3, 2013)

*Day 4 (12/05/13):*

Two sessions again. 10mg in total over two sessions, although I think I'm going to up it one more time to 15mg per day and leave it there.

Fasted aerobic again was seriously sweaty but an easier run than yesterday although the scheme was the same.

Upping my pro plus too, thinking 10mg before fasted run and two pro plus and then 5mg before weights/second run with two pro plus.

Feeling a bit better, looking forward to final results


----------



## xScarsii (May 3, 2013)

*Day 5 (13/05/13):*

Two cardio sessions today. 10mg for the first fasted session, thought I was going to be sick by the end, heart was going mental. Think the pro plus are a bit much tbh, gonna stick with one from now on, heart felt a bit weird, had a flutter in the evening which made me very paranoid!

Second session was normal, heart still a bit over exercised I think so took it easy and going to have a rest day tomorrow.

Anyone else have any suggestions regarding heart 'tightness' or anything similar?

Either way carrying on, sure I'm just paranoid haha


----------



## xScarsii (May 3, 2013)

*Day 6 (14/05/13:*

Rest day, took 10mg before a game of tennis. Think I'm going to either have a break/lower my dose, as my heart is working overtime on it and is getting painful at times (must be knackered!).

Gonna take it easy, maybe stick to 5mg a time.

Any suggestions?


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Chest pain is nothing to solider on with mate, back the dose off and if it persists stop ASAP. at 15 Mg a day i never got anything like that, as you say, take it easy!


----------



## xScarsii (May 3, 2013)

staffs_lad said:


> Chest pain is nothing to solider on with mate, back the dose off and if it persists stop ASAP. at 15 Mg a day i never got anything like that, as you say, take it easy!


Yea did scare me a bit, think I may have upped it quick and my body wasn't quite ready.

Will back the dose and see what happens or just give it a miss if it continues. I feel ok but don't want to risk it!


----------



## xScarsii (May 3, 2013)

*UPDATE:*

Saw a friend's mum who is a physio, I've torn a couple of muscles just above my heart (between my ribcage), hence the pain. Heart is fine!

So will carry on scheme as normal, phew.


----------



## MC-Racer (Mar 15, 2013)

I've had what felt like heart/chestness, basically I would get a bit tightness/very light tightening of the chest and then my heart rate would jump maybe 10-15 BPM. I've been on the cycle for 10 days now at 15mg and that hasnt happened since last week, even though the intensity of cardio has been higher this week.


----------



## xScarsii (May 3, 2013)

*Day 7 (15/05/13):*

Lowered my dose down to 5mg + a pro plus before my two cardio sessions.

Solid runs and very sweaty still. Think I'll stay at a similar dosage until the effects feel like they're wearing off then up it for precaution.


----------



## xScarsii (May 3, 2013)

*Day 8 (16/05/13):*

Spontaneous night out last night so had to take an unscheduled rest day today. Still did my 5mg stints twice throughout today.

Also still feeling the warmth after taking, saving the pro plus for when I actually exercise.

Back to my two sessions tomorrow.

On the visual changes front, starting to see small changes, especially on my pecs.

Planning on seeing how I look after two weeks as to whether I carry on for a 4 week stint.


----------



## xScarsii (May 3, 2013)

*Day 9 (17/05/13):*

Heavy day of cardio today but feel great.

Fasted run in the morning, same 5mg + pro plus. Then a game of tennis, without stims. Then another run with 5mg + pro plus.

Starting to see some change too, tighter over my middle. Still a way to go but it's definitely working, much better now switched to the two cardio sessions.


----------



## xScarsii (May 3, 2013)

*Day 10 (18/05/13):*

Same routine as yesterday, but stuck in another 5mg around lunchtime.

Staying fasted pretty much all day, some protein (ham) or cereal bar for lunch and then one meal in the evening.

Feeling confident again, so going to to 5mg + 2pro plus in morning, 5mg + 1pro plus lunch and 5mg + 2pro plus for late session.

Feeling very good, liking this stuff.


----------



## xScarsii (May 3, 2013)

*Day 11 (19/05/13):*

Ran in the morning, same dosage.

Took my second 5mg with a pro plus for a game of tennis. Then a final 5mg when I got to the library.

Gonna switch to cross trainer and weights for a couple of days as my shins are taking a bit of a beating on the running machines.

Looking like I'm gonna try a four week cycle with this, really enjoying it and results are starting to show.


----------



## xScarsii (May 3, 2013)

*Day 12 (20/05/13):*

Ran for my first fasted session, although shins were kinda bad so moved to cross trainer for second.

Same dosage, very sweaty still and feeling great after workouts.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

xScarsii said:


> *Day 12 (20/05/13):*
> 
> Ran for my first fasted session, although shins were kinda bad so moved to cross trainer for second.
> 
> Same dosage, very sweaty still and feeling great after workouts.


Taurine may help you with shin pumps - it did for me. I was taking 3-5g a day about 45 mins before the cardio started. You can get them in 1g caps from EBay pretty cheaply.


----------



## xScarsii (May 3, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> Taurine may help you with shin pumps - it did for me. I was taking 3-5g a day about 45 mins before the cardio started. You can get them in 1g caps from EBay pretty cheaply.


Nice, looking into them now.

Although, not being a regular user of a cross trainer, it was a pretty tough workout. Will use it for a couple of days to see how my shins recover, should be fine.


----------



## xScarsii (May 3, 2013)

*Day 13 (21/05/13):*

Ordered some new running shoes, mine are rubbish and are contributing to my shin splints, almost sure of it.

Elliptical session followed by weights this afternoon, with 5mg in-between at lunchtime.

Still getting tingling in my fingers about 30 mins after taking, around when I start my cardio.

Definitely found improvements showed more with the two sessions of fasted cardio, so going to get that going again as soon as possible.


----------



## mapes345 (Apr 6, 2013)

Sunbed. GL man


----------



## xScarsii (May 3, 2013)

*Day 14 (22/05/13):*

The new shoes definitely made a difference on the treadmill.

Running stronger, stuck to the same routine. Replaced my afternoon run with a game of tennis. Same effects, very sweaty still but no lack of energy.

Ok so after two weeks, I feel great, looking better for sure, but personally would still like better, so going to carry on for another two weeks.

I'm still feeling the stims when I workout (hot extremities, especially fingers and feet) and sweating more than usual when working out.

So my verdict after two weeks is that this is definitely worth a try. It has made a difference to my appearance without massive weight loss as a whole. It has definitely made more noticeable difference after doing two fasted cardio sessions, so I will continue doing so for the next couple of weeks then give myself a month to recover.

My rating would be 7.5/10.


----------

